# Chest breakouts



## ticki (Sep 2, 2007)

My girlfriend has recurring problems with break outs on her chest. Anybody else has/had this problem and have a good way to deal with it? Any tidbit helps. Thanks!


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 2, 2007)

Exfoliate the area and DO NOT put any perfumes on your chest area.. put it on the fabric as opposed to the chest because that causes me to break out everytime.. it never fails. hopefully this helps


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with Eden, an exfoliating scrub that contains salycylic acid should do the trick!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe try a lotion/gel that contains BHA (Salycylic acid).

What body wash is she using? The Dove Creme Oil with macadamia oil body wash gave me chest pimples and once I stopped using it, they went away.


----------



## ticki (Sep 2, 2007)

she doesn't use body wash. we've got some dove body bar right now and are about to switch to just plain lever 2000 to see if that helps. thanks for the replies so far. keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with the body wash with salycylic acid. When I used to have that problem, I used to use a little bit of BP, like in Clearasil, and that helped.


----------



## photosandflix (Sep 4, 2007)

I really like Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub which contains salicyclic acid. It "treats and helps prevent body breakouts for smooth, clear skin." It works great for me.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 4, 2007)

I breakout occasionally. I've used the neutragena body scrub and it works well for me.


----------



## southcitybabe (Sep 4, 2007)

Ive been having this problem lately, around my chest and shoulders and i have no idea why?! I never use to and it horrible


----------

